# Räuchern von Heringen?



## Danfreak (14. März 2002)

Moin Leute

Hab da mal `ne Frage ;+ 

Hat zufälligerweise jemand aus dem Board Erfahrungen mit dem Räuchern von Heringen?

Einsalzen, wie, wie lange
Räuchern, welche Temperatur, wie lange
Heringe ausgenommen oder nicht ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## buggs (14. März 2002)

Hai Danfreak
schau mal unter den Beiträgen von anfang an, nach.
Ich glaube dort wird Dir schon sehr geholfen.
Wenn ich Heringe Räuchere werden die kleinere nich Ausgenommen nur ganz Große.


----------



## Danfreak (14. März 2002)

Hi Buggs

Speziell für Hering ist leider nichts zu finden.


----------



## Pete (14. März 2002)

Einsalzen kurz und schmerzlos....15-30 min......abspülen, nicht in der Brühe verwässern lassen...mit allem Drum und Dran ne Weile trockenhängen lassen...im Ofen nicht zu dolle feuern...die brauchen nicht allzu lange (60-90 min....)
Wichtig: Sicher befestigen (Spieß hindurch hinterm Kopf reicht oft nicht...Verluste sind so programmiert)

Übrigensie Bornholmer Fischer nehmen Späne von der Kirsche..das verleiht dem "Bücker" eine rotgoldene Farbe...Salzen tun die den Fisch erst beim Servieren...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. März 2002)

Ich nehme die Heringe immer aus( besonders die Männchen).
Wenn Du die Heringe nicht ausnehmen willst, ist es Ratsam die Heringe mindestens zu kehlen. Kehlen heißt einen Schnitt an der brustflosse und Gedärme und Herz rausnehmen. Danach gründlich waschen. Heringe (30-40)in einen 20 Litereimer mit Wasser füllen und 500 g Jodsalz dazugeben. Das ganze ca. 1 Stunde ziehen lassen. Danach die Heringe kurz in sauberes Wasser waschen und zum Trocknen in den Offen hängen. Heringe sollten bei max. 30-35 Grad ca 20 Minuten trocknen, bis der Schwanz abgetrocknet ist wie Pergament. Danach werden die Heringe auf max 50-60 Grad 1 Stunde erhitzt bis sie Goldbraun sind. In dieser Zeit sollten sie im Rauch stehen! Nicht nur Hitze bekommen. Schaue alle 20 Minuten mal rein. Große Heringe solltest Du bitten länger salzen und länger räuchern. Nehme immer Buchenholz und Buchenspäne! Beim Salzen muß Du dein eigenes Max rausfinden. 1 Stunde ist zum Anfang ganz gut.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Danfreak (16. März 2002)

Bedanke mich für die Tipps werde es nächste Woche gleich ausprobieren. :g


----------



## monsie7 (21. März 2002)

Unsere Heringe aus dem NOK wurden meist ein bißchen trocken, nach Euren Beiträgen hier werd ich´s mal ohne ausnehmen und ´n bitten weniger HITZE versuchen.

Auch Trocken-Fisch wurde zwangsweise runtergespült!!
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Trollvater (7. April 2002)

*Heringe Räuchern*



> _Original von Danfreak _
> Moin Leute
> 
> Hab da mal `ne Frage ;+
> ...



Hallo Danfreak

Mein Rezept 

Aale um die 300 Gramm zum Räuchern Vorbereiten (säubern ),dann die Aale in 
5% Salzwasserlösung einlegen ( 10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz) 
Dann die Aale umbedingt wegen des besseren Ergebnisses kurz in kochendheißes Wasser eintauchen ( Ist ein Tip vom Dänischen - Berufsfischer ) dadurch spreizen sich die Bauchlappen nach außen auf .Jetzt die Aale in den Wind hängen 
mit Küchenpapier trocknen .Sobald die Haut sich trocken anfühlt ( Pergamenthaut ) kann der Fisch in den vorgeheizten Räucherofen geräuchert werden .Bei 60 / Grad ! 2,5 - 3 Stunden. 
Damit erzielst Du die besten Ergebnisse.Ich habe früher auch oft zu heiß geräuchert , so geht das aber ohne Risiko. 
Ab und an zu den Aalen schauen mußt Du trotzdem ,aber bei dieser Temperatur bleibt der Räuchervorgang leichter unter Kontrolle. Selbst nur kurze Zeit um die 100 Grad ist ein großes Risiko ( Geleeschwanz / trockenes Fischfleisch / Geschmacksverlußte / Fischgut wird schnell bitter. ) 



Forellen : 
(80gr Salz auf 1ltr Wasser)/ 12 Std. einlegen 
Fische dann mit klarem Wasser kurz abspülen .Trocknen 
Bei60 Grad !! 15 Min.räuchern 

Heringe: 
Die Heringe bitte immer Ausnehmen ,die Innereien können oft von Wurm befallen sein.Spezielle Räucherarten sind oft für den Leien Problematisch .In manchen Ländern ist es deshalb sogar nach den Gesetzen unzulässig Fische in dieser Art zu
Räuchern.Ich gehe davon aus das Du leckere Bücklinge herstellen möchtest,die man mit Apettit ißt.Ausserdem ist der Hering der Fisch der mit Abstand am schnellsten verdirbt
Man sollte ihn eigentlich schon sofort nach dem Fang außnehmen zu mindest Kehlen um jeder Gefahr einer Fischvergiftung vorzubeugen.

Heringe:
( 10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz)/ 1Std. einlegen . 
Trocknen und bei60 Grad !! 15 Min.räuchern 

Makrele 
(10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz)/ 1Std. einlegen . 
Trocknen und bei 50 - 60 Grad !! 60 Min.räuchern 

Alle Fische können nach diesen Zeitabläufen noch zusätzlich im Geschmack intensiver behandelt werden , man läßt das Räuchergut einfach noch ein bischen nur im Rauch hängen bei minimalen. Temp.Den richtigen Geschmack + Farbe bekommst Du sowieso nur durch eigene Versuche denn auch die Materialien 
sprich Ofen/ Holz usw. haben großen Einfluß. Ich Räuchere nur mit Buche. 
                  :a  :a  Gruß Trollvater   :s  :s


----------



## MichaelB (15. April 2004)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Moin,

ich will jetzt am Wochenende zum ersten Mal Heringe räuchern und lese immer was von nur einer Stunde Einlegzeit... ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber wenn eine Forelle gleich zwölf Stunden in der Lake dümpeln muß, warum dann der Hering nur eine Stunde?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. April 2004)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

HI,

mal meine Erfahrungen von diesem Jahr!

Ich habe meine in einem TischräucherOfen bereitet, daher wirst Du in einer Tonne sicherlich länger brauchen als 15-20 Minuten, ich denke, nach 30-40 Minuten wirst Du lecker Hering haben. Dennoch: nicht zu lange räuchern sonst werden sie etwas trocken!!

Ich habe die Heringe 8 Stunden in einer 5-10%igen Salzlösung eingelegt und sie waren "genau richtig".

Da Du ja - wie aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß   - ziemlich große Viecher in den Ofen stopfen möchtest kannst Du bei 8-10 Stunden gar nichts falsch machen! 

Und: freu Dich schon jetzt: dat is SOOO lecker! Für mich (wie schon mal erwähnt) der "leckerste Hering"  #6  #6 

thebücklingfantor  #h


----------



## MichaelB (18. April 2004)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Moin,

mein erster Versuch lief so: Heringe zwei Stunden in 7%iger Salzlösung eingelegt, abgespült und eine halbe Stunde trocknen lassen. Bei einer Temperatur zwischen 60 und 70°C 90min im Rauch gelassen und - oberlecker #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (18. April 2004)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

HI,



> oberlecker


----------



## ug7t (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> mein erster Versuch lief so: Heringe zwei Stunden in 7%iger Salzlösung eingelegt, abgespült und eine halbe Stunde trocknen lassen. Bei einer Temperatur zwischen 60 und 70°C 90min im Rauch gelassen und - oberlecker #6
> 
> ...



Mit diesen Werten (etwa) hats bei mir gestern auch gut geklappt. Ziemlich lecker und überhaupt nicht trocken.

Apropo Befestigung, wer auch immer diese einfach S-Haken bei meiner Räuchertonne beigelegt hat, Heringe hat er damit mit Sicherheit nicht geräuchert. Die halbe Ladung ist bei mir in den ersten 5 Minuten abgefallen. Wer also Heringe räuchert sollte sichere Haken verwenden, das ist mit Sicherheit auch meine nächste Investition fürs Räuchern!

grüße,
Nicolaus


----------



## Gast 1 (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Heringe Räuchern*



			
				Trollvater schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rezept
> 
> 
> Forellen :
> ...



Hallo Trollvater,

im Gegensatz zu dir mag ich meine Fische immer "gleichsalzig".

Ob das jetzt 5 % oder 7 % Salzlösung ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe eine Wanne, da kommt Wasser rein und 3 Hände voll Salz. Bei mir paßt es.
Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob die Fische da 7 Std. oder 15 Std. drin liegen, da der osmotische Ausgleich die Fische nicht versalzen kann.

Ansonsten räuchere ich die Fische, bis sie goldgelb sind und das ist von der Größe abhängig.

Gerade beim Hering ist es extrem wichtig, daß die Fische knochentrocken sind und die Haut "tragfähig". Ich steche einfach mit der Stange durch die Augen.

Zu den "Würmern": Es handelt sich um Nemathoden, die nur auf den Innerreien, sprich Milch / Roggen liegen.
Ein Bückling ist trotz der Nemathoden beim Fischhändler immer geschlossen, nur der Darmtrakt wurde meistens entfernt.


----------



## Rosi (21. Mai 2005)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Wir haben einen Tischräucherofen. Eine halbe Stunde salzen, kurz abwaschen, bisschen Salz überstreuen und 20 Min später sind die schon fertig. Ich nehme die Heringe alle aus.
Das Kirschholz von Pete ist ein Geheimtipp


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

moin zusammen.

also ich nehme 12 liter wasser und 500gr.salz.
die einlegezeit sollte mindestens 1 std. betragen.wenn es länger ist is dat vollkommen egal da der hering nicht mehr salz aufnimmt als die lake hergibt.
im ofen bei geöffneter tür und geringem feuer gut trocknen.
fingertest machen.darf nicht mehr feucht sein sondern pergamentartig.
tür schliessen und ca.40 minuten bei einer anfangstemperatur von etwa 60-70 grad räuchern.alle 10 minuten mal lüften und die temperatur auf so 30-40 grad abfallen lassen.
die ostseeräucherer räuchern oft ungesalzen und salzen nach dem räuchern.  finde ich nicht so schmackhaft.

das A&O ist aber immer das der hering vor dem räuchern wirklich
trocken ist.wenn nicht könnt ihr euch die mühe sparen.

übrigens ist es eine sünde den hering vor dem räuchern auszunehmen.
die innereien geben erst die richtige würze und der rogen oder die milch schmecken mir besonders gut.
wenn zuviele nematoden drinnen sind kommen die innereien eben weg.
der geschmack ist aber hervorragend :l  :k 


viel erfolg

der wolfsbarsch |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Tosch75 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

.. und ich Trottel hab Heringe ohne Salzen geräuchert.... haben trotzdem geschmeckt ...


----------



## theactor (15. April 2006)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

HI,

*aus aktuellem Anlass wiederbelebt*

Montag ist es soweit: first selfmade Bückling der Saison '06.

Da gute Erfahrungen mit 2 Stunden in 7%iger Lösung feine Ergebnisse brachten, soll es diesmal auch so sein.
Da ich die Fische aber auch in der Lauge auftauen möchte: um wieviel verlängert sich das Ganze? Halbe Stunde?!

Petri!
theräuchertor


----------



## mot67 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

ich würde sagen noch immer knapp 2 stunden nachdem die heringe komplett aufgetaut sind. in den gefrorenen fisch kann ja kein salz einziehen. wie lange die fischchen zum auftauen brauchen hängt wohl davon ab, wie du sie eingefroren hast.
aber leg sie einfach über nacht ein, salziger werden sie dann auch nicht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2006)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

...vielleicht besser getrennt auftauen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dieter Schareina (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Hallo Rosi.
Habe nur Späne von frischer Kirsche,ob ich die wohl nehmen kann??

Gruß D.S.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



			
				Dieter Schareina schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nur Späne von frischer Kirsche,ob ich die wohl nehmen kann??


Diese "Juwelen" gut ablagern und dann ein legger Resultat! #h


----------



## onze (24. März 2007)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

hehe das nu bald wieder losgeht wollt ich mich mal informieren.
habe bisher 2 mal geräuchert, die forellen warn top, alles nach gefühl.
naja der thread zeigt mal wieder das es jeder anders macht und die methoden sich teilweise schon ZIEMLICH unterscheiden. also werd ichs wieder auf gut glück machen und erstma n paar vom händler zum testen räuchern.


----------



## Hollywood Dang (13. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Hallo habe zum Thema räuchern auch ein paar Fragen,

1. Braucht man auch 10-12L Salzlake wenn man nur 2 Heringe räuchern möchte.

2. Müssen die Fische ganz mit Kopf sein? Oder kann man bspw. auch Heringe aus der Tiefkühltruhe räuchern?

3. Gibt es Fische die geräuchert dem Geschmack von Schillerlocke oder "Butterfisch" ähnelt, da erster ja bedroht und zweiter wenig bekömmlich ist.

4. Welche Räucherfische sind eure Lieblingssorten.

Ich hoffe ich habe euch jetzt nicht zu viele Fragen aufgebürdet, würde mich sehr über Antwort freuen


----------



## Torskfisk (13. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

zu 1.
NEIN, du brauchst nur ca 2 Liter mit ca. 100 Gramm oder 1 Liter mit 50 Gramm die Heringe müssen halt nur bedeckt sein!

zu 2.
Natürlich gehen auch Heringe ohne Kopf, aber wer macht datt schon?  Wenn es so ist, dann fixier die Biester aber vernünftig, sonst fallen die ab!

zu 3.
Die Bauchlappen von kleinen Lengs sollen den Schillerlocken nahe kommen, ansonsten gibt es da wohl keine Alternativen.

zu 4.
Dorsch ( Kotletts) oder Kleine im Ganzen.
Hering
Makrele
Aal
Butt
Pollakseiten
Karpfenteile
Hähnchenkeulen  *G*


----------



## Wunstorfer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Ich verfolge diesen Trööt von Anfang an und bin jetzt soweit, dass ich Mittwoch anstatt Forellen lieber Heringe räuchern möchte|supergri Ich Landratte kenne Heringe ja nur Filettiert als Brathering. Da hält sich das ja mit den Gräten in Grenzen. Wie ist denn das beim Räuchern? Bleiben da viele im Fleisch hängen? 
Weil... Brassen sind ja geräuchert auch wirklich lecker, aber die OP's auf dem Teller gehen mal gar nicht|supergri


----------



## AAlfänger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Moin,moin
was leckeres als ein geräucherten Hering gibt es bald garnicht!
Wenn man die Sache richtig angeht,sind die Gräten überhaupt kein Problem. Man nehme zwei Gabeln: Mit der Gabel trennen wir den Kopf ab.Danach sollte der Fisch mit dem Kopfende zu einem zeigen. Nun wird mit einer Gabelzinke die Haut auf dem Rücken aufgetrennt, mit der anderen Gabel wird der  Fisch festgehalten. Nun Kann man mit beiden Gabel die Haut beidseitig abziehen.Jetzt kann man den Fisch hochkannt auf die Bauchseite stellen und dann mit beiden Gabeln den Fisch vom Rücken her aufmachen. Jetzt haben wir eine Hälfte mit der Hauptgräte und eine ohne. Mit der Gabel wird nun am Schwanzende unter die Gräte gefaßt und vorsichtig nach vorne hochgezogen. Nun kann man mit der Gabel die Bauchgrätenr auskratzen und entfernt damit auch gleichzeitig die schwarze Bauchhaut. Der Fisch ist nun sauber und sieht absolut Appetitlich aus. Nun kann man auch noch die Filets an der Seitenlinie auseinander machen, dort befinden sich auch noch ein paar Gräten. Mit ein bißchen Übung dauert das Ganze dann 5 Minuten und man benutzt nicht mal seine Finger. Das Ganze kann auch bei Forellen angewandt werden, da bekommt man meist sogar die Bauchgräten mit raus!#6:vik:

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Wunstorfer (16. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

So wie du es schilderst, kann man eine Brasse auch essen |supergri Trotzdem hat man danach noch gut ein Dutzend Gräten im Mund. Die Technik ist es nicht, was mir Sorgen macht.  So "zerlege" ich fast jeden anderen Fisch auch. Da ist das aber auch keine Frage der Gräten.


----------



## AAlfänger (16. September 2011)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Dann würde ich Wildschweine essen, die haben Knochen und keine Gräten

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Trader1667 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Hallo,
Ich habe zwar die Suchfunktion genutzt, allerdings bin ich nicht zwingend fündig geworden. Ich hatte letzte Woche nen Schwung Heringe bekommen. Wie öfters schon geschrieben, hatte ich die frischen Heringe für 3 Stunden eingelegt und dann geräuchert. Sie waren top.
Nun hab ich allerdings noch nen Schwung im Froster und würde sie auch gerne veredeln. Welche lakemkonzentration muss ich bei gefrorenen Heringen nehmen und wie lange sollen sie in der lake bleiben? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael.S (9. April 2015)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Mann kann auch sehr gut Heringsfilets räuchern ,ich habe mir öfters tiefgefrorene Heringsfilets besorgt und dann auf einem Rost geräuchert , was besseres giebt es nicht , zur Salzlake , ich habe immer eine Rohe Kartoffel ins Wasser gegeben ,dann wird soviel Salz zugegeben bis die Kartoffel oben schwimmt


----------



## stefan_wiech (10. April 2015)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Mann kann auch sehr gut Heringsfilets räuchern ,ich habe mir öfters tiefgefrorene Heringsfilets besorgt und dann auf einem Rost geräuchert , was besseres giebt es nicht , zur Salzlake , ich habe immer eine Rohe Kartoffel ins Wasser gegeben ,dann wird soviel Salz zugegeben bis die Kartoffel oben schwimmt



tiefgerfroene sind eine Alternative, aber ich glaube frisch schmecken sie noch am besten. Aber tolelr Tipp mit der Kartoffel, muss ich mal ausprobieren #6


----------



## Michael.S (10. April 2015)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Das habe ich noch gefunden :



**************** Einlegen der Fische in Salzlake  ******************  Für einen besonders guten Geschmack werden die Fische ca. 10- 12 Stunden  vor dem Räuchern in eine Salzlake eingelegt. Die Fische müssen komplett  unter Wasser liegen, damit sich die Salzlösung gleichmäßig verteilen  kann. Nach dem Salzen ist der Fisch gründlich abzuspülen und danach zu  trocknen. Das bedeutet, das die Fische an einem luftigen, schattigen Ort abtropfen sollen, bis sich nach einigen  Minuten eine pergamentartige Haut bildet.
**************** Die  Herstellung der Salzlake *********************  Eine Kartoffel schälen. Das Wasser in ein reichlich großes Gefäß geben.  In dieses Wasser legt man die geschälte Kartoffel. Nun rührt man nach  und nach Salz in das Wasser. Die optimale Menge an Salz ist erreicht,  wenn die Kartoffel an der Oberfläche schwimmt.


warum die jetzt da ne geschälte Kartoffeln nehemen weis ich nicht ,ich habe sie immer mit Schale benutzt


----------



## warenandi (11. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Ich muss mal jetzt diesen alten Trööt ausbuddeln.
Heringssaison ist in vollem Gange und auch ich war schon los.
Dieses Jahr will ich mich unbedingt mal an Bückling wagen.
Einen Versuch gab es gestern auch schon.
Wie sie geschmeckt haben?   Keine Ahnung. Mir sind alle runtergekommen.
Waren Gott sei dank nicht viele die ich reingehängt habe.
Aber,......
Wie zum Teufel mache ich die Heringe an den Haken ohne das sie mir alle abfallen???
Ich habe sie gestern auf eine Stange gezogen gehabt die durch die Augen gingen. Scheint ja nicht richtig gewesen zu sein.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy8MG_vp4Js
Da weisen sie drauf hin, dass die Heringe ganz trocken sein müssen, dass sie nicht runter fallen.

Gruß 
Steff


----------



## sprogoe (11. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

eine Stange durch die Augen bei so weichen Fischen wie Heringe? Die müssen ja abfallen und in dem Video der gleiche Unsinn.
Nimm gescheite Haken, die um die Wirbelsäule gedreht werden, da fällt nie ein Fisch ab, egal, welche Fischart.
z.B. solche.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/15-Edelstahl...345083?hash=item19ef7109bb:g:auUAAOSwYaFWf3cS

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

80% der gewerblichen Fischveredler können nicht irren.

Und da wird der Hering aufgespießt. Vor dem Garen gut trocknen lassen.


----------



## Gerd II (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Hallo warenandy,

 ich nutze auch nur die Haken ,die um die Wirbelsäule eingedreht werden und es ist noch nie ein Fisch abgefallen.
 Die gibt es auch mit sehr engen Haken, passt sehr gut für Hering.
 Bei mir werden die Heringe mit 60g/l Salz 6 Std. eingelegt,gut getrocknet (bei dem Wetter meist im Ofen),
 kommen dann für 12-15 min bei 70/75 Grad in den Ofen
 und anschließend 45 min in den Rauch und fertig ist der Schmaus.

 Gruß Gerd


----------



## yukonjack (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



Gerd II schrieb:


> Hallo warenandy,
> 
> ich nutze auch nur die Haken ,die um die Wirbelsäule eingedreht werden und es ist noch nie ein Fisch abgefallen.
> Die gibt es auch mit sehr engen Haken, passt sehr gut für Hering.
> ...



er will aber Bücklinge machen, das wird mit den Haken nicht so einfach.


----------



## warenandi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

So, heute habe ich den nächsten Versuch gestartet.
Ich habe sie diesmal nicht gehängt sondern gelegt.
Waren schonmal ganz okay.
Aber so richtig gold gelb waren sie noch nicht.
Da muss ich mich noch ein wenig rantasten.


----------



## Steff-Peff (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Waren sie richtig trocken ? Dann nehmen sie am besten Farbe an. Zumindest ist es bei Forellen so und wird da sicher gleich sein. 

CU 
Steff


----------



## warenandi (12. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Ich habe sie 2 Stunden vor Beginn aus der Lake genommen.
Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat. Ich werde weiter probieren.
Geschmeckt hat es aber trotzdem. :m


----------



## schladdy (20. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Ich benutze diese Haken. Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme.  Ich habe damit auch schon ausgenommene Heringe ohne Kopf geräuchert.

Gruß Schladdy


----------



## Michael.S (20. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Ich habe immer Heringsfilets geräuchert , giebt nichts Leckeres , Tiefgefrorene Filets hatte ich immer direkt vom Frostschiff ,ganz normal in Salzlake einlegen und dann auf einem Rost in den Räucherofen


----------



## warenandi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



schladdy schrieb:


> Ich benutze diese Haken. Bisher hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme.  Ich habe damit auch schon ausgenommene Heringe ohne Kopf geräuchert.
> 
> Gruß Schladdy



Ausgenommene Heringe ist ja auch nicht so das Problem.
Aber an der Seite oder Bauch Haken reindrücken wenn da noch alles drin ist, ist doch eher suboptimal?!?....
Ich habe meine Heringe jetzt mit dem Bauch nach oben auf ein Gestell gelegt. Hat erstmal geklappt und waren super lecker. Aber die perfekte Lösung für mich ist das noch nicht ganz...#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ausgenommene Heringe ist ja auch nicht so das Problem.
> Aber an der Seite oder Bauch Haken reindrücken wenn da noch alles drin ist, ist doch eher suboptimal?!?....
> *Ich habe meine Heringe jetzt mit dem Bauch nach oben auf ein Gestell gelegt.* Hat erstmal geklappt und waren super lecker. Aber die perfekte Lösung für mich ist das noch nicht ganz...#c


 

 Hast du mal versucht die Heringe einfach mit einer Rundstange durch die Augen aufzuhängen? Bei mir hat es gut funktioniert.:m


----------



## warenandi (22. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Das habe ich ja gemacht und genau da war das Problem das sie alle nach und nach abgefallen sind.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*



warenandi schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja gemacht und genau da war das Problem das sie alle nach und nach abgefallen sind.


 

 Dann waren sie m.M.n. noch zu feucht. Ich trockne an einem Ort mit Luftbewegung mindestens 4-5 Stunden.


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Räuchern von Heringen?*

Hering ist ja auch nicht gleich Hering 
Wenn du so richtig dicke Latschen mit vollem Bauch voller Rogen hast ist das ja n kleiner Unterschied zu kleinen schlanken "Frischlingen".
Bei mir werden die kleinen immer aufgefädelt und die Großen kommen an Haken. Dabei hab ich diese gebogenen Doppelhaken die man eigentlich bei größeren Fischen von Innen ums Rückrat fädelt und mach das ganze einfach von Außen - also leicht seitlich einstechen und dann ums Rückrat winden. Hält bisher bombig.


----------

